# im new to the site and i cant figure out how to get a pic posted



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

im half way computer able, but have no clue how to get a pic on here. can anyone help?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jfreeman. Have fun here.  Adding photos should help.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

go into your User PC near the log on fields to post your pics



*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you for the welcome and information. i think i finally got it.


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

jfreeman said:


> thank you for the welcome and information. i think i finally got it.


Photobucket and tinypic work as well...










Just copy the image code and paste into your reply like i did here.

Cheers!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

